

Richard Attenborough dies aged 90 - sturadnidge
http://bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-28923074

======
salimmadjd
For some of the younger people here, I highly recommend The Great Escape [1]
if you're in a mood for a great WWII movie.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057115/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057115/)

~~~
DigitalJack
Love that movie, one of those with an all-star cast that is actually good.

------
dreen
I thought it was David Attenborough, the best nature program presenter there
is. I'm relieved to see it isn't Sir David... this is sad nonetheless of
course...

------
quarterwave
Albert Einstein said of Mahatma Gandhi: "Generations to come, it may well be,
will scarce believe that such a man as this one ever in flesh and blood walked
upon this Earth."

When we were in school our class was taken to see the film "Gandhi". Our
usually noisy class sat stunned throughout. Thanks to Attenborough the hope of
Einstein came true.

------
dredmorbius
Not to be confused with his brother, the naturalist and broadcaster, David
Attenborough. Took me a moment to grok that.

Still, a great has passed.

------
dredwerker
how sad - he handed me my degree when I graduated. A friend of mine felt his
beard on stage :)

